

An Illustrated guide to multi-core parallelism in Clojure - thibaut_barrere
http://data-sorcery.org/2010/10/23/clojureconj/

======
swannodette
Just wanted to say that this was just one of many great presentations at the
Clojure/conj!

    
    
      * Christophe Grand's gave a fantastic presentation called 
        (not= DSL macros) http://vrac.cgrand.net/DSL.pdf (PDF). 
      * Zachary Tellman's lightning talk on Aleph was eye-opening 
        (evented programming using sequence abstractions!). 
      * Alex Miller's preso on extending zipper functionality to records,       
        http://tech.puredanger.com/2010/10/22/zippers-with-records-in-clojure/
      * Chris Houser's finger trees adds a useful new persistent data structure 
        to Clojure's arsenal http://github.com/Chouser/talk-finger-tree/tree/
    

Rich Hickey gave a particularly provoking talk that directly attacks our
programming culture that focuses too much on rapid iteration, immediate
tactics, and testing. He argues strongly for considered design, deep
contemplation, thorough research, and most importantly working _without a
computer_ (preferably lying in a hammock :)

~~~
mark_l_watson
re: working away from a computer: fundamentally important to do. Even for
small code modules, I like to sit someplace comfortable with a pad and pen and
make short notes that I use while coding.

------
fnl
This look pretty neat (although you have to fast-forward the "animations"...),
but two things are not clear to me: 1) I see some fine-grained data
decompositions, but what about coarse tasks when the overhead is high? 2) I've
never looked into Clojure so far (sorry :) but how does this compare to
OpenMP(I)? Or even with Python's parallel processing capacities, how much
performance difference would be between, e.g., a C oMP and Clojure parallel
processing implementation have? Or to Python's multiprocessing.JoinableQueue
and Manager? Would it be worth the switch?

------
mark_l_watson
Great viewgraphs! I am really sorry that I missed Clojure/conj; hopefully I'll
make it next year.

------
jopython
Is there a video recording for this presentation?

~~~
nickik
Yes there is (for all the videos at the conj) but since the conj finished
yesterday, I could take a little while until they are uploaded.

